

The Best Vim Configuration/Plugins Collection I've seen - mjuytrewq
https://github.com/samvit/dotvim

======
johncoltrane
And again and again… nice of you to show the world your (friend's?) crappy
repo. I'm sure that you have the next YADR or SPF13 or Janus, here.

1\. The repo is filled with .DS_Store files. That's the very definition of
"best". Not.

2\. set nocompatible is __useless __.

3\. What's up with line 3 of the .vimrc?

4\. What's up with that mismatch between long and short versions of settings
names? Why set nu instead of set number and set timeoutlen instead of set tm?
Is that really "The Best Vim Configuration You've seen"?

5\. What's up with all the duplicated settings (some with different values)?
Why do they have short _and_ long names?

6\. _"first disable the s key because its better to use c for everything
anyways"._ Really?

7\. Why only _three_ buffer switching plugins?

8\. Oh wait! You _only_ have two. Then why did you keep the settings for an
old one in your .vimrc?

Seriously…

~~~
mjuytrewq
I guess I should clarify - It's not the prettiest vimrc and could use some
cleaning up with regards to the formatting, but I've been looking around a lot
of ppls configurations, and this one has the coolest collection of useful
little mappings and scripts (plugins are plugins so I guess they dont count).

You seem to know what you're talking about -- Do you have any other resources
you think I should take a look at to improve my own config?

~~~
johncoltrane
You shouldn't take a look at anyone's config. When you spot a problem or
limitation in _your_ config, google a bit, read the documentation and improve
_your_ config.

Your config is yours, not his: his custom mappings and functions and plugins
may or may not be sensible or improve or even fit in _your_ workflow.

Add to that the clear fact that the guy doesn't seem to know what he is doing…
seriously, that comment about s is just dumb.

set nocompatible is a red flag, look for it!

